# (1xw)(2xw)(3xw)



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

this might be a stupid question.. but the title (1xw) is that in the pit or somekind of show title... j.w. lol


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> this might be a stupid question.. but the title (1xw) is that in the pit or somekind of show title... j.w. lol


Means "one time winner", "two time winner", and so on in the pit.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Like RCK said its a fighting 'term' means they won one fight =1xw or if they lost=1xL


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've also seen 1xGL which would be 1-time game loser. And DG is dead game. OTC is off-the-chain, which would be like an "informal" bout where the dog isn't put through a keep beforehand.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I've also seen 1xGL which would be 1-time game loser. And DG is dead game. OTC is off-the-chain, which would be like an "informal" bout where the dog isn't put through a keep beforehand.


"Keep" meaning conditioning/workout regimen?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the keep is the condiotioning period before a fight,typically a '8 week keep" i believe.
Im sure the term could be used for any traing period before a formal compitition of anytype however...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

^^ What he said. The period of conditioning prior to a match.


----------

